# Rapid Fat Loss Handbook



## TheRhino (Jul 25, 2009)

Ya started this diet last monday with the help of Built, and its hard as hell it sucks, no energy im grumpy sometimes but after a week

myself down 10 pounds 234-224 6ft

girlfriend down 4 pounds 198-194 5'10

one more week then see if we wanna go one more before slowly adding crarbs to get to maintenance


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey, nice work. 

Which category did you figure the GF was sitting at - category II?


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 25, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey, nice work.
> 
> Which category did you figure the GF was sitting at - category II?



ya thats what i stuck with it seems to be working so im glad i stuck with if for her.


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2009)

Good, good. Great to hear the feedback when I guesstimate well.


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 26, 2009)

Built said:


> Good, good. Great to hear the feedback when I guesstimate well.



yes and thank you for your help too!


----------

